# Antler Mount



## JamMorg

I've got a buck that I wish I had done a European Mount on. Unfortunately, in a weak moment I cut the rack off but the antlers are still attached to the skull plate. I'd like to put this rack on the wall but I'm not too crazy about the fake European skull kits nor the "metal" deer heads. Anyone have a suggestion/pictures of wall mounts that you've done that look better than the commercial kits?


----------



## slickstalker

Leather works pretty well to cover the scull plate. You might want to find something to form around it to give it a better shape first.


----------



## Meleagris1

JamMorg said:


> I've got a buck that I wish I had done a European Mount on. Unfortunately, in a weak moment I cut the rack off but the antlers are still attached to the skull plate. I'd like to put this rack on the wall but I'm not too crazy about the fake European skull kits nor the "metal" deer heads. Anyone have a suggestion/pictures of wall mounts that you've done that look better than the commercial kits?


I took a bunch of decent racks and just screwed them into a piece of weathered siding from an old dairy barn. It looks fantastic. Its in my living room and I get compliments on it all the time, many times from non-hunters. All you need to do is find an old run down barn and get permission to take a couple pieces.


----------



## GOLDTIPBZ

*mount*

I got antlers mounted on a fake skull last year and you can't tell the difference. they are like $25 on the Mckenzie Taxidermy site. Easy and looks real.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

meleagris1 said:


> i took a bunch of decent racks and just screwed them into a piece of weathered siding from an old dairy barn. It looks fantastic. Its in my living room and i get compliments on it all the time, many times from non-hunters. All you need to do is find an old run down barn and get permission to take a couple pieces.


pics?????


----------



## Darien Outdoors

*Euro mount stand*

Its to bad you cut the rack off the skull already. I made my own Euro mount stands for all my Euro mounts.


----------



## cabooser

Check out this thread in the DYI Equipment Forum...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=681612


----------



## Meleagris1

Here are some pics of the Barn board mounts. I did this very quickly, at some point I am going to take the skull plates, cut them uniformly and whiten them.


----------



## Meleagris1

Here is the Euro mount I just finished. NY 8 pointer I shot on November. I should have the Oak wall mount tomorrow.


----------



## OHIOBUCK

JamMorg said:


> I've got a buck that I wish I had done a European Mount on. Unfortunately, in a weak moment I cut the rack off but the antlers are still attached to the skull plate. I'd like to put this rack on the wall but I'm not too crazy about the fake European skull kits nor the "metal" deer heads. Anyone have a suggestion/pictures of wall mounts that you've done that look better than the commercial kits?


I don't like the kits either.............this is how i do mine.



















Hold the rack against a wall so the horns are upright..........measure the front and back of the scull plate, to the wall. Cut a block of wood (It will be cut on an angle acording to your measurements). After you get the angle and thickness of the block, trace the outline of the skull plate and cut the block down to match that. Drill 2 holes in the skull plate and attach the block of wood with drywall screws. 

The skull plate is then covered with a mixture of plaster of paris and sawdust from making the plaque. Mix it up kind of thick(you won't have a bunch of time so work quick.). I use a pc. of wax paper and place about 1/2" of plaster, then the wood block attached to the horns on top. Place the plaster inside the skull cavity and form a triangle(with your hands) of plaster around the skull plate. The top is kind of rounded a little bit. You will have to prob. do this in a couple of steps. 

After it get hard in a couple of hours, I use a drywall rasp to shape it and let it dry for about 3 or 4 weeks. Sand it smooth and apply the same stain as the plaque.............then polyurithane it. Attach to the plaque with 2 drywall screws(drill pilot holes so you don't crack it or the block of wood inside.)


----------



## pwahuntn

Heres one I did for this kids 1st buck. Bow was he ever stoked. It make me proud to see the faces when they see the out come.


----------



## crutchracing

A couple that i did.


----------



## azcoueshunter

hello - here's a simple -set-up - i cut plaque and used a kit from Van ***** and added trim - what you think-- Gary


----------



## JamMorg

Gary....that's a great looking antler mount. Thanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## Dawn Patrol

Your mounts are very cool. I have been looking for a way to cover the skull plate. I am going to give your idea a try.


----------



## lancerd21

I have done several mounts for myself and for friends, I use leather to cover the skull plate. Here are some pictures
























Let me know what you think


----------



## pwahuntn

*Another buck I just completed*

Black tail!


----------



## centershot

Van ***** has some really cool fake euro mount skulls - take a look. I plan on getting one for the Antelope I shot last fall.
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/102866/antelope-skull

Sure looks easier that the traditional skull cleaning.


----------



## GoodC

Nice!


----------



## pwahuntn

I Make my own plaque mounts. Get my wood from home depot Red oak. Walnut is beautiful but much more $$$ Keep cost down and simple. But use nice quality wood that will last. My templates are plywood I make in 3 different sizes for different animals sizes. Its been really slow haven't made any in while.


----------



## Throluzaty

Cover it with leather and mount it to a wood plaque. Lots of good looking ones listed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schluete

I had the same problem last year- I ended up using the Mountain Mike kit from Cabelas and it looks pretty good. As long as you don't inspect it too closely, you cannot tell that it's not a real skull.


----------



## Dmix

I've always used the Van ***** antler kit. Ended up having to use an elk kit on a larger white tail I shot. Pic is shown with a banana for scale.


----------



## cdw

iam going to do something with my two skull plates two 8 pointers.


----------



## AggieJames09

Half mine are antler mounts


----------



## Antlers1111

I wasn't a big fan of the plastic skill plate myself, but a friend of mine just did one on on a plate he got at Van ***** and I honestly thought it was real until I looked really close at it. My be a good option. I think the key is to get one that doesn't have that plastic shine and it looks so much more realistic.


----------



## umpquah2odesign

If you know any taxidermists or have any in your area especially ones that use Beatles do what i did. Ask them for the bottom half of a skull when they cut off horns for shoulder or skull plate mount. Buy some body filler and reattach the skull with screws to the horns. Takes some time cutting and fitting but if you get a similar sized base and take your time you can make it look pretty close. Fill in the cracks and holes with filler and then sand to shape it. I also used to do hydrographics so i dipped mine and used it for displays at shows. You could also have it bronzed. Probably other types of coatings I'm forgetting. I've looked but I dont have pictures on my phone or I'd post pics. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofslinger

You can always take the antlers off the skull plate and tastefully incorporate them into your home decor.


----------



## BeardedBowman1

That is sick


----------

